# *Bronze* 3D Mags



## willrx (Feb 16, 2008)

Came upon these recently and wanted to share. Pewter (left) and Copper (right) for color reference. The Bronze color is quite striking in person. Please share any comments/memories you may have of the *Bronze Mag*.
I won't keep them all so look for a few in BST soon.:thumbsup: Thanks for taking the time to look.


----------



## tsx (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice colors i love the the bronze one


----------

